# Whose watching the Mayweather/McGregor fight?



## Lipitor (Aug 26, 2017)

Are you watching. I intend to find a stream. Let me know if you wanna watch in discord. Might have to jump streams a couple times, but it's better than paying $100.


----------



## Arkangel (Aug 26, 2017)

I'd be interested in watching a stream. I'm eagerly awaiting the salt that will flow regardless of the outcome.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 26, 2017)

for the prices they're demanding they better have a live execution of the loser after the match


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 26, 2017)

Fuck that fake shit.
Only one fight tonight matters.
DR WAGNER JR VS PSYCHO CLOWN MASCARA CONTRA MASCARA


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 26, 2017)

Sportsbooks are gonna make a killing off delusional MMA fans and drunk Irishmen. Right now the bookies are setting the betting line at Mayweather only being a 4 to 1 favorite.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Aug 26, 2017)

There's a couple YouTube channels streaming it


----------



## Koalemos (Aug 26, 2017)

Koalemos said:


> For anyone asking where to get a good stream, first, download Soda Player:
> https://www.sodaplayer.com/
> 
> Click "Open a URL, a magnet link or and AceStream Link", and paste this link:
> 99e4657478e7b768ace5281ece419f9899e663e2 (SHOWTIME PPV in HD, courtesy of inf0x0 on Reddit.)


Reposting from the other thread.


----------

